# Benton Harbor Mi Kings



## Timber wolf (Feb 4, 2008)

fished out of Benton Harbor yesterday with 2 friends. in 5 hours we caught 20 fish totaling 1 laker, 7 coho, and 12 kings! Best day in 40 years for king salmon on the big lake for me. Even when we chartered back in the 80's! I you get the chance get there SOON!


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

sounds like fun.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

My son going out of South Haven Thursday am...His first time!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

ress said:


> My son going out of South Haven Thursday am...His first time!


fished south haven many times. should have ca great trip.
sherman


----------



## eyecatcher1 (Jun 6, 2006)

Ontario has been the same. Crazy catching right now!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

alwys had more fun salmon fishing but like to eat eyes better.
sherman


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Got this about 10 yrs ago in luddington. Have not been there in years.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I fished luddington for years nice fish ress


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

We had some real good years and some not so good.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Late 80s to mid 90s were HOT


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I think I went during mid 90's to 2008. Such a good time.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

had a great time in Ludington one yr. slept in the truck got ate by the giant skeeters, LOL.
sherman


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

26 salmon and 8 trout today. South haven mi.


----------

